# 

## katarzyna_m

Moja działka graniczy z droga powiatową, ale nie ma z niej zjazdu na drogę. W zarządzie dróg powiatowych powiedzieli mi, że muszę najpierw zrobić projekt przebudowy chodnika, potem uzyskać od nich pozwolenie (albo nie) i wtedy mogę przebudować chodnik na swój koszt. Jak się domyślacie ucieszyło mnie to niezmiernie. Zastanawiam się jaki będzie koszt takiej przebudowy. Dojazd do domu ważna sprawa, na razie mogę korzystać z prywatnej drogi gruntowej, ale i tak kiedyś trzeba dojazd zrobić. Ktoś z Was robił zjazd? Jaki to koszt +/-? Aż się boję pytać szczerze mówiąc.

----------


## CityMatic

> Moja działka graniczy z droga powiatową, ale nie ma z niej zjazdu na drogę. W zarządzie dróg powiatowych powiedzieli mi, że muszę najpierw zrobić projekt przebudowy chodnika, potem uzyskać od nich pozwolenie (albo nie) i wtedy mogę przebudować chodnik na swój koszt. .


Na wiosnę ,sąsiad z mojej miejscowości robił zjazd przez chodnik na drogę krajową Nr E372 . Koszt łącznie z projektem i uzgodnieniami - 11m - 37 tyś zł.

----------


## katarzyna_m

Mnóstwo pieniędzy. W takim razie: czy potrzebuję tego zjazdu? Fizycznie dostęp do działki jest, bo zjazd jest zrobiony do drogi prywatnej sąsiadującej z działką, Służebności notarialnej nie ma jak uzyskać za bardzo, bo droga ma wielu właścicieli rozsianych po świecie, ale zgoda sąsiadów na korzystanie z tej drogi jest. Czy fizyczny zjazd jest mi potrzebny np. do uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę?

----------


## letniowoc

Wydaje mi się, że musisz mieć FORMALNE połączenie swojej działki z drogą powiatowa, czyli projekt zjazdu i pozwolenie na zjazd.

Np. teoretycznie ja mogę z mojej działki od razu wjechać na drogę gminną, ale formalnie nie mogę, ponieważ nie mam pozwolenia na zjazd.

Do pozwolenia na budowę domu muszę mieć projekt zjazdu i pozwolenie na budowę zjazdu. Inaczej formalnie rzecz biorąc działka nie ma połączenia z drogą (choć w rzeczywistości fizycznie ma skoro leży przy drodze).

----------


## pionan

> Wydaje mi się, że musisz mieć FORMALNE połączenie swojej działki z drogą powiatowa, czyli projekt zjazdu i pozwolenie na zjazd.
> 
> Np. teoretycznie ja mogę z mojej działki od razu wjechać na drogę gminną, ale formalnie nie mogę, ponieważ nie mam pozwolenia na zjazd.
> 
> Do pozwolenia na budowę domu muszę mieć projekt zjazdu i pozwolenie na budowę zjazdu. Inaczej formalnie rzecz biorąc działka nie ma połączenia z drogą (choć w rzeczywistości fizycznie ma skoro leży przy drodze).


Dla ścisłości, do pozwolenia na budowę domu nie potrzebujesz projektu, ani pozwolenia na zjazd, ponieważ są to dwie NIEZALEŻNE inwestycje i każdą z nich w nadzorze "rozliczasz" osobno.
Do PnB potrzebujesz jedynie warunków technicznych budowy zjazdu wydanych przez właściwego zarządcę drogi.
U mnie taka sytuacja, że dom po odbiorze przez nadzór już ponad dwa lata, a zjazdu ciągle teoretycznie brak  :smile:

----------


## letniowoc

pionan - masz rację, tak to w rzeczywistości jest.

Z tym, że większość osób załatwia te dwa pozwolenia jednocześnie w myśl zasady "dwie pieczenie na jednym ruszcie". Ja akurat muszę zrobić zjazd, bo inaczej ciężki sprzęt nie wjedzie na działkę...

----------


## pawko_

A czy ktoś z szanownego grona wie jak jest ze zjazdem z drogi gminnej do posesji ? Zjazd teoretycznie w mapce jest- tylko, że był on po stronie lewej, a ja przeniosłem go na prawą na wprost garażu. Chciałbym zalegalizować ten zjazd pytanie, czy jest taka konieczność ? Jaka może być ewentualnie kara ?Czy np. po jakimś czasie sprawa się przedawnia ? Jaki jest koszt załatwienia tego zjazdu ? Mam rozumieć, że organem właściwym będzie tutaj Urząd Gminy ?

----------


## Bejaro

> A czy ktoś z szanownego grona wie jak jest ze zjazdem z drogi gminnej do posesji ? Zjazd teoretycznie w mapce jest- tylko, że był on po stronie lewej, a ja przeniosłem go na prawą na wprost garażu. Chciałbym zalegalizować ten zjazd pytanie, czy jest taka konieczność ? Jaka może być ewentualnie kara ?Czy np. po jakimś czasie sprawa się przedawnia ? Jaki jest koszt załatwienia tego zjazdu ? Mam rozumieć, że organem właściwym będzie tutaj Urząd Gminy ?


A dom juz odebrany?

----------


## CityMatic

> A czy ktoś z szanownego grona wie jak jest ze zjazdem z drogi gminnej do posesji ? Zjazd teoretycznie w mapce jest- tylko, że był on po stronie lewej, a ja przeniosłem go na prawą na wprost garażu. Chciałbym zalegalizować ten zjazd pytanie, czy jest taka konieczność ? Jaka może być ewentualnie kara ?Czy np. po jakimś czasie sprawa się przedawnia ? Jaki jest koszt załatwienia tego zjazdu ? Mam rozumieć, że organem właściwym będzie tutaj Urząd Gminy ?


Wykonać projekt wg np stanu faktycznego i złożyć wniosek o pozwolenie do Urzędu Gminy.
Jeśli dom odebrany to złożyć formalny wniosek odbioru domu wraz z kserokopią mapki po wykonawczej z zaznaczonym zjazdem która trzeba było załączyć, aby móc się zameldować i po sprawie.

----------


## mother_nature

Łatwiej i taniej jest robić zjazd na drogę gminną niż na powiatową, przynajmniej tak wyczytałam z różnych stron internetowych.
Polecam ten wątek do poczytania: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...domu-od-A-do-Z

----------


## CityMatic

> Łatwiej i taniej jest robić zjazd na drogę gminną niż na powiatową, przynajmniej tak wyczytałam z różnych stron internetowych.


Oczywiście, temu nikt nie zaprzecza. Mój zjazd kosztował mnie - projekt 300,- i tyle pozostałe pozwolenia wykonano w trakcie pozwolenia na budowę domu, odbiór również wtedy był przeprowadzony ze zjazdem na drogę gminną.
U mnie w świetle wjazd na moją działkę ma 7 m(styk z drogą gminną) by łukiem z prawej i lewej strony przejść przez bramę do wymiaru bramy garażowej.

----------


## pawko_

Dom jest odebrany, numer nadany. Ale meldunku jeszcze nie ma.

----------


## artur45tt

chore to jest, jakby nie było to jednak powinien odpowiedni organ zająć się tym na odpowiedni wniosek, a nie człowiek sam musi bujać... ;/

----------


## robek69

w takich sytuacjach cieszesie ze mam dom na wysokosci drogi^^

----------


## benekxxx

witam


Mogę sie podzielić swoim doświadczeniem z budowy zjazdu z drogi wojewódzkiej która sie właśnie zakończyła. Trwało to wszystko około rok. całkowity koszt budowy to 11 tyś zł.(projekt, uzgodnienia, kierownik budowy,geodeci wykonanie)  Przygodę można śmiało porównać z budową domu...  :wink:  ale udało sie ! 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Projekt zjazdu

Witam,
zajmuję się projektami zjazdów. Za projekt z uzgodnieniami biorę około 600zł brutto. Polecony przeze mnie kierownik budowy wziął ostatnio ok 200zł. Za wykonanie nawierzchni w kostce warto przyjąć 100zł/m2. W sumie całość wychodzi około 2500 - 3000 zł. Dodam, że działam na terenie podwarszawskim a ceny nie są tutaj najniższe. 11tys to rozbój 

Zapraszam do współpracy: [email protected]

----------


## forgetit

> Witam,
> zajmuję się projektami zjazdów. Za projekt z uzgodnieniami biorę około 600zł brutto. Polecony przeze mnie kierownik budowy wziął ostatnio ok 200zł. Za wykonanie nawierzchni w kostce warto przyjąć 100zł/m2. W sumie całość wychodzi około 2500 - 3000 zł. Dodam, że działam na terenie podwarszawskim a ceny nie są tutaj najniższe. 11tys to rozbój 
> 
> Zapraszam do współpracy: [email protected]


Roboty ziemne, przepust w cenie?
Nędzna reklama.

----------

